# Suddenly, Keyboard keys changed all messed up!



## nosayr (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello, this is my 1st post here , hope u help me : 
anyway, i have this problem with my keyboard its like when i press on the number 1 it gets me 2 , press on 1 nothing happens , same with letters press H gets u K and the other half of the keyboard doesn't work , like the ASDFEWQZXC letters don't work , u click on them nothing happens , ALT+SHIFT = stand by! .. CTRL ALT . doesn't work ..
i plugged another keyboard and it works as u can see m all fine but why did that happens with the old keyboard , its new and its way better than this , i need it back ,any help would be appreciated!!


Thank You!:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

It sounds like there's a short circuit in the keyboard. If it's still under warranty (and you didn't spill some fluid in it) - return it for a new one.


----------



## nosayr (Aug 9, 2007)

eneles said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> It sounds like there's a short circuit in the keyboard. If it's still under warranty (and you didn't spill some fluid in it) - return it for a new one.



Woops, that woiuld be my fault, apparently my lil bother spilled some water on my keyboard .. that would be the reason.
Now, is this problem possible to fix? maybe after i dry it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You could try that. To do that you usually have to open the keyboard - but then you'll void the warranty. I've tried it myself a couple of times and never succeeded to revive them.


----------



## nosayr (Aug 9, 2007)

eneles said:


> You could try that. To do that you usually have to open the keyboard - but then you'll void the warranty. I've tried it myself a couple of times and never succeeded to revive them.


Its ok , i don't even have a warranty, now i gotta sort out a way to fix this, u said u tried this twice..and never succeeded, i guess that means its impossible to fix anymore? No Need to try?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, you've got nothing to lose. Take the back off of the keyboard, but don't do anything more - it can be pretty hard to get all those parts in place again. Then put it somewhere (not too) warm overnight. If you're lucky all the water will evaporate.


----------



## nosayr (Aug 9, 2007)

alright ill try that, got that right, nothing to lose..
Thanks For Your Help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're welcome. :smile: Please post back and tell us about the result.


----------

